# hey (:



## Entitled (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey, I'm new here... obviously. 

You can just call me Entitled.
I have a 9 year old National Show Horse (1/2 Arabian 1/2 American Saddlebred) named Entitled aka "Ty". He has awesome breeding on both sides and is my HA/AA Hunter Pleasure AOTR horse.

I work at a barn and spend my day with Saddlebred show horses and we travel all over the US for shows.

Looking forward to being on this forum!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Have fun posting


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome! I hope you have fun here, we sure do!


----------



## Entitled (Dec 24, 2008)

Of course I forget to post pics of Ty, duh.









Ty at his first show









Being a spaz in turn out.









My cute little man.









He smiles.



















He's a stud muffin.



Sorry for the over-load. I just think he's the cutest thing ever.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Welcome and he is very cute!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

welcome! there are alot of people coming over here from the HorseChannel forums.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

what a cute boy! don't worry the pictures were much appreciated, by me anyway


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
your horse is sooo pretty!!!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Hay stranger


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

